# This is not for charity - Round The World Record Attempt



## ComedyPilot (8 Jun 2009)

Another mad/lucky blighter is setting off to do a RTW record attempt:


Visit the site for updates:

http://www.thisisnotforcharity.com/


----------



## jay clock (8 Jun 2009)

Looks interesting.... his route doesn't look long enough though...


----------



## ComedyPilot (8 Jun 2009)

jay clock said:


> Looks interesting.... his route doesn't look long enough though...



Well, to have a go at the record he has to do 18,000 miles minimum on the bike.

He does a big chunk across Russia China etc, but misses Australia. 

His lump in America looks big though, a bit of a loop as opposed to 'straight across'


----------



## dpiper (30 Nov 2009)

I was following his tracker yesterday.

At 07.20 = 17277 miles
At 12.56 = 17396 miles
At 16.50 = 17452 miles
At 18.12 = 17462 miles

That's 185 miles in 11 hours, which would mean riding nonstop at 17mph.

Its now 06.00 the next day and he's showing 17563, that's 286 miles in less than 24 hours.

The weather, winds, terrain and daylight are not in his favour.

I am assuming his tracker gives a reliable live feed to his website.

Comments anyone?


----------



## GrahamG (30 Nov 2009)

*miserable young codger rant* Superb - I like the 'not for charity' aspect. More people should just get out and do the rides/challenges they want without waiting for charity as an excuse, the overkill on charity rides is getting to the point where people will just get peed off with sponsoring these mini-holidays. I've recently just gone through charities that the other half and I would like to support with a monthly donation so that we don't ever feel the need to do charity events as a way of massaging any guilt.


----------



## Crankarm (30 Nov 2009)

dpiper said:


> I was following his tracker yesterday.
> 
> *At 07.20 = 17277 miles*
> *At 12.56 = 17396 miles*
> ...



*07:20 to 12.56 = 121 miles in 5.5 hours > 22mph average*.

And yet at *16:50* he's only travelled a further 54 miles > 13.5mph average, then at *18:12* another 10 miles > 7.7mph average. What's he up to?


----------



## GrahamG (30 Nov 2009)




----------



## dpiper (30 Nov 2009)

The world record for a century is only just under 4 hours, so 121 in five...looks like he's bagged another record in the process...


Or not?


----------



## Greenbank (30 Nov 2009)

I wouldn't pay too much attention to those figures, they're probably derived from guesswork (of who/whatever maintains that part of his website) based on the infrequent SPOT tracker data.

For the Guinness World Record claim he'll have to submit GPS data along with his paper logs, signatures and photos that make up his proof-of-passage.

The exact mileage doesn't matter, as long as it is over the minimum 18,000 miles required for a record claim along with the other requirements/conditions.


----------



## rich p (30 Nov 2009)

Wasn't there a different thread on here about this? I posed the question of why he was able to go west from Shanghai to Thailand when the rules state that the route has to be continuously eastwards or westwards.


----------



## Greenbank (30 Nov 2009)

From the Record page on the website:-

"The ride must follow an east-west or west-east direction, with any considerable deviations from such a course to be deducted from the total mileage."

I'm guessing that the Thailand section doesn't count as "considerable" according to the wording of the GWR rules. I can't find them online, if anyone can find a link to them then that'd be a start. I would assume he's taken this into account.


----------



## Yellow7 (1 Dec 2009)

Hi Rich, tother thread was from me. I assume the flights direction not to be relevant.


----------



## dpiper (9 Dec 2009)

Just clarify - he does NOT have the record yet. He has not (as of today) submitted his evidence to GWR. His transit days and several high speed / high mileage days will be subject to much scrutinising. 

His rants don’t make him too many friends but that shouldn’t take away from the physical achievement even if he comes in second place. Hopefully his ride won’t discredit the record in anyway.

Other readers may be interested in Vin Cox's www.greatbikeride.com principally because this is the first time a cyclist with a pro / racing pedigree has taken on the challenge. I’m sure Mr Sayarer will be mortified to hear that Vin is doing it for charity and is accepting as much corporate sponsorship as possible


----------



## Isla Valassi (9 Dec 2009)

I've been following Julian Sayarer's blog from the beginning and have just read what can only be described as his latest idiotic rant - for example:

_"For the final month I must have been averaging close to 150 miles a day, it wasn't as leisurely as I would have liked it to have been, it still wasn't going to 'hell and back', as one guy said Mark Beaumont had done... If Mark Beaumont did go to hell and back, then he was doing it all wrong."_

Now let me see......of course Julian you missed out a 3000 mile stretch through Australia into a headwind didn't you, you @rse!!


----------



## dpiper (2 Feb 2010)

Vin Cox starts his RTW record attempt this Sunday from Grenwich Meridian. 7th Feb 08.00.

Would be great to see a good crowd there to see him off

www.greatbikeride.com


----------



## rich p (2 Feb 2010)

dpiper said:


> Vin Cox starts his RTW record attempt this Sunday from Grenwich Meridian. 7th Feb 08.00.
> 
> Would be great to see a good crowd there to see him off
> 
> www.greatbikeride.com



It looks a more interesting route although the map is incomplete.


----------



## dpiper (2 Feb 2010)

Map loads slowly due to detail, but may also being under modification as the route had to be changed this week due to failing to get a Saudi visa


----------



## Garz (2 Feb 2010)

Are you his biggest fan as you are cross posting the same information? 

(post #113)


----------



## hubbike (2 Feb 2010)

interesting that you could theoretically have a support vehicle. that would allow you to go significantly faster imo. as you could have a very light bike. Plus you could get a very good nights sleep in a van. I would be up for either being a support driver or a competitor in Vin's idea of a 2012 race. 

First RTW cycle race. Wouldn't it be great to say you were involved!


----------



## dpiper (4 Feb 2010)

Yes, I'm helping Vin with publicity etc. I've almost ridden around the world (www.tra-velo-gue.co.uk) at a similar pace (but not in one go - I'm not mad) so have some experience to help him with, but of course no-one is going to ride the bike for you if you set out on such a mission. 

I'll be riding alongside Vinn toward Dover on Sunday and anyone who'd like to ride along is most welcome.

08:00 Grenwich Meridian Sunday 7th Feb


----------



## Isla Valassi (5 Mar 2010)

Can we assume from the deafening silence that Sayarer didn't break the record?


----------



## Gary Cummins (5 Mar 2010)

The lad did well:
Sayarer spoke to editor John Kitchiner about his gripping 165-day 18.000-mile circumnavigation of the world, which he completed late in 2009.
*Speaking to London Cyclist editor John Kitchiner, Sayarer said, "I wanted to show it could be done on a paltry budget by a normal person...” 
*
His time is the fastest yet recorded for the challenge, beating two other rival attempts made in 2009, and he expects to be confirmed as the world record holder by Guinness some time in 2010.


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2010)

I suppose it depends on your definition of 'normal'


----------



## Tony (5 Mar 2010)

Gary Cummins said:


> The lad did well:
> Sayarer spoke to editor John Kitchiner about his gripping 165-day 18.000-mile circumnavigation of the world, which he completed late in 2009.
> *Speaking to London Cyclist editor John Kitchiner, Sayarer said, "I wanted to show it could be done on a paltry budget by a normal person...”
> *
> *His time is the fastest yet recorded for the challenge, beating two other rival attempts made in 2009*, and he expects to be confirmed as the world record holder by Guinness some time in 2010.



...er....according to whom?


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2010)

Apparently he only ate chicken and did it on a poultry budget


----------



## Garz (5 Mar 2010)

*baddum tssst*

<groans>


----------



## panamslam (9 Mar 2010)

Guinness took about six weeks to confirm my world record, which I guess would be similar to adjudicate. 

Tick tock, somebody has made a boobie...

Can't find anything to say that Bowthorpe got his confirmed either.


----------



## Isla Valassi (9 Mar 2010)

panamslam said:


> Guinness took about six weeks to confirm my world record, which I guess would be similar to adjudicate.
> 
> Tick tock, somebody has made a boobie...
> 
> Can't find anything to say that Bowthorpe got his confirmed either.



'Panamslam', I just wondered if you had read the idiot's blog and his ubsurd rants?


----------



## panamslam (9 Mar 2010)

Isla Valassi said:


> 'Panamslam', I just wondered if you had read the idiot's blog and his ubsurd rants?



Ha, yeah I gave it a scan. Kinda wanted to read about his ride but the focus seemed to be elsewhere...

The man certainly has the bit between his teeth on a number of issues and other cyclists. Perhaps some of this energy could have been diverted into making sure he stuck to the Guinness rules.


----------



## Isla Valassi (10 Mar 2010)

panamslam said:


> Can't find anything to say that Bowthorpe got his confirmed either.



This is true - if you check out the Guinness World Records site, Mark is shown as the current World record holder. It seems that James Bowthorpe and Julian Sayarer must have mucked up big time with their attempts.

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/news/2008/02/080222.aspx


----------



## panamslam (10 Mar 2010)

Isla Valassi said:


> This is true - if you check out the Guinness World Records site, Mark is shown as the current World record holder. It seems that James Bowthorpe and Julian Sayarer must have mucked up big time with their attempts.
> 
> http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/news/2008/02/080222.aspx




No mention on either of their websites. That's gotta be a dull one cycling all that way and getting pumped by Guinness. Not the easiest lot to be dealing with; protracted arguments going back and forth would be my bet.


----------



## Garz (10 Mar 2010)

What was wrong with bowthorpe's attempt?


----------



## panamslam (18 Mar 2010)

I heard that he zig zagged too much (i.e. not east-west as Guinness require) but can't be sure. 

I emailed gobby about his attempt but got no reply.


----------



## sparkyman (18 Mar 2010)

panamslam said:


> I heard that he zig zagged too much (i.e. not east-west as Guinness require) but can't be sure.
> 
> I emailed gobby about his attempt but got no reply.





If you did route that went up in a NE direction and then down in a saw tooth pattern you could do 5ooo+ miles in Europe, would that be alowed by Guiness?

Sparkyman


----------



## panamslam (20 Mar 2010)

sparkyman said:


> If you did route that went up in a NE direction and then down in a saw tooth pattern you could do 5ooo+ miles in Europe, would that be alowed by Guiness?
> 
> Sparkyman




I don't think so. They say it should be "East to West or West to East". But exactly how far off that exact line is unclear. Even Beaumont's route had a good bit of NE in Oz and a whack of South in the States, so maybe you could do the Europe saw tooth! 

If it were me i'd be checking my route with Guinness *BEFORE* I left.


----------



## panamslam (22 Mar 2010)

New blog update on notforcharity website. He is waiting for confirmation from Guinness. Could be a long wait.


----------



## Dave Davenport (22 Mar 2010)

This bloke who's setting off from Thailand at the end of the month, his route doesn't look like it meets the Guinness rules either.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (22 Mar 2010)

I don't really understand the obsessions with being the record holder. In the unlikely event I ever got out of bed for long enopugh to cycle round the world, the experience would be enough. I'd hate to have to keep worrying about whether I'd gone far enough or fast enough that day. Still, each to his own, etc. etc.


----------



## panamslam (22 Mar 2010)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I don't really understand the obsessions with being the record holder. In the unlikely event I ever got out of bed for long enopugh to cycle round the world, the experience would be enough. I'd hate to have to keep worrying about whether I'd gone far enough or fast enough that day. Still, each to his own, etc. etc.





Just a different mindset I suppose. Probably more like time trialling than touring though.

Anybody got a link to the boy leaving from Thailand?


----------



## 4F (22 Mar 2010)

panamslam said:


> Anybody got a link to the boy leaving from Thailand?



Here you go https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## panamslam (23 Mar 2010)

4F said:


> Here you go https://www.cyclechat.net/



Thanks for that 4F. 

His route does look iffy. Although his site states that the route must be east-west or west-east and not deviate by more than 5 degrees. Looks like it does though.


----------



## jitensha (30 Mar 2010)

"Dave Davenport" said:


> This bloke who's setting off from Thailand at the end of the month, his route doesn't look like it meets the Guinness rules either.






"panamslam" said:


> His route does look iffy. Although his site states that the route must be east-west or west-east and not deviate by more than 5 degrees. Looks like it does though.



Hi Dave and panamslam,

What's wrong with this guys route? Julian Sayarer's route was definitely very iffy, but Alan Bate's route looks fine to me. It's continually East-West. Very little longitudinal backtracking save where it's unavoidable.

His goal of 300km per day will be a tough one. I'm guessing he has a support team?


----------



## Dave Davenport (31 Mar 2010)

jitensha said:


> Hi Dave and panamslam,
> 
> What's wrong with this guys route? Julian Sayarer's route was definitely very iffy, but Alan Bate's route looks fine to me. It's continually East-West. Very little longitudinal backtracking save where it's unavoidable.
> 
> His goal of 300km per day will be a tough one. I'm guessing he has a support team?



I thought it looked like he would be covering some of the same west-east in north and south america but having looked at the detailed route, you're right it does look ok.


----------



## panamslam (12 Apr 2010)

jitensha said:


> Hi Dave and panamslam,
> 
> What's wrong with this guys route? Julian Sayarer's route was definitely very iffy, but Alan Bate's route looks fine to me. It's continually East-West. Very little longitudinal backtracking save where it's unavoidable.
> 
> His goal of 300km per day will be a tough one. I'm guessing he has a support team?




Kinda thought the Europe Leg involved a lot of North and South. Lisbon to Nice; West to East yes. But via London?

Hats off though, the guy is aiming high and i've got huge respect for that.


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Apr 2010)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I don't really understand the obsessions with being the record holder. In the unlikely event I ever got out of bed for long enopugh to cycle round the world, the experience would be enough. I'd hate to have to keep worrying about whether I'd gone far enough or fast enough that day. Still, each to his own, etc. etc.


I'm with you, RT. I'd want to relax, stay longer in interesting places, zip through boring ones. But, as you say, different strokes ...


----------



## dpiper (29 May 2010)

Mr A Bate seems to be super human in beating the record so far by a pace twice a quick. However, when photographed he and bike are spotless, he never has punctures or mechanicals (even though he's on a light racing bike), has no recognised track record, has been on video slipstreaming his support vehicle, only turns on his GPS tracker every other day...shall I go on!


----------



## sparkyman (26 Sep 2010)

*notforcharity*   Almost a year later and confirmation of my record from Guinness ... 169 days.

.............

Looks like he got the record at last wonder if James will get hi record confirmed?


Shame its after someone beat thier times.


Sparkyman


----------

